# What breed of dog.



## TRDHUNTER (Sep 11, 2007)

Alright, the wife has given me the go ahead to get a bird dog. :lol: This will be my first dog and I am not sure what dog to get. :?: I have been doing my homework for a long time. 

I will mainly be hunting upland birds with a few ducks and geese here and there. I would prefer a pointer. I am considering a GWP, Weimeramer, SHP, and Viszla. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

With those choices, you are most likely to get a great hunting dog by going with a Shorthair or a Wirehair. The other breeds you listed are more hit and miss.


----------



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

Don't forget the brittany. My little French Britt loves the water, and is a great retriever. I don't know how he would do on a goose, but ducks are no problem. I have had American Britts that were big enough to handle geese without any problem, and the majority of them I have owned loved the water. Great upland dogs, and great companions. I've heard great things about Wirehairs, but haven't hunted around one (yet). I don't think they are as pleasing to the eye as the other breeds you mentioned, but I agree with 12 Volt that you mentioned some breeds that are pretty hit and miss when it comes to hunting. I can't speak on a Shorthair's ability in the swamp, but they are excellent upland dogs.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

You know, they make Labs that Point :wink: 
They're excellent in the upland and in the Water.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm good... well... "Point", Ironman. I also think that a wirehair would do ya well.... From what I've heard from owners and seen in the marsh, they seem to be fine little retrievers and I'm sure it would handle any upland you wanted to cut it loose on. 8)


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

+1 on what 12volt said.


----------



## Addict (Sep 8, 2007)

I was in the same boat you were a few years ago. I couldn't decide between a GWP and a GSP. I ended up getting one of each. I love both breeds for different reasons. Now that my lab is gone he is getting replaced with another GSP. I'm more into the upland hunting than the waterfowl stuff now. Both of mine love water but the GWP is the one that loves fetching waterfowl. 

Addict


----------



## DBL (Sep 11, 2007)

GWPs are the best. *()*


----------



## TRDHUNTER (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the help. Anyone know of a good breeder or where to find a good pup?


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Bwhntr's dog's just had a litter of 9 pups. Those will be good dogs if you want to look at Pointers.


----------



## Rustynail (Sep 13, 2007)

Have you considered a labradoodle?


----------



## spankey (Sep 26, 2007)

I prefer the smaller breed, the shiz-a-doodle...dont eat as much. No Im actually going to be the owner of both a GSP and in Feb a new GWP. I dont think you can go wrong with either one. Reason Im going with a GWP is they are a little more tollerable to the cold weather we have around here, and i did a bit more waterfowling than upland last year and probably will do this year as well.


----------



## TRDHUNTER (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone know a GWP breeder or where to look into them?


----------

